# Welchen Zweitberuf?



## Jothann (18. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,

welchen Zweitberuf ist sinnvoll?


----------



## Lekraan (18. Dezember 2009)

Was ist denn dein Firstberuf?
Juwelenschleifen oder?
Na dann würde ich dir Bergbau raten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du deine Mats für deinen erst Beruf selbst farmen willst würd ich dir empfehlen.
Juwe - Bergbau
Ledern - Kürschnern
Schneiderei - Verzaubern
Verzaubern - Schneidern oder irgendein x beliebiger
Schmied - Bergbau
Inschriftenkunde - Kräutern
Alchi - Kräutern


----------



## Jothann (20. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar, danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teorlinas (1. Februar 2010)

Hatte mit meinem Main zuerst Kräuterkunde und Alchi.
Habe Kräuterkunde verlernt und den Juwe dazu genommen. Feine Kombi. Transmutieren ftw.
Ein Twink hat VZ und Bergbau. Damit schaff ich mir dann die restlichen Mats herbei.


----------



## Primordial (2. März 2010)

Wenn du Geld machen willst, VZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

